# My puppy keeps being sick.



## Black_Horse_White (13 October 2010)

My 6 month old Lab keeps being sick, mainly after he has eaten then he has a drink and then he's sick. He is ok in himself  and eats again straight away. Ideas on what you think it maybe? Wind under his food or maybe he is rushing his food.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 October 2010)

Put a large rock or two in the bowl and see if that slows him down, or feed on the ground, IE spill his kibble on a flat, clean surface so he has to hunt for it.
If he is dropping weight or looked poor I would be worried.
I would maybe pop to the vets to be on the safe side to rule out a blockage.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 October 2010)

What are you feeding? There's a nice bowl you can buy with raised parts inside that works the same as putting the rocks in his bowl. (Pets at Home)


----------



## Black_Horse_White (13 October 2010)

James Wellbeloved, it comes up whole. I've started to soak it in warm water. I'm going to try giving him little and often to see if it helps. Yesterday he threw up a stone!


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 October 2010)

Just keep an eye on him if he is eating anything and everything (stones etc) as that will cause blockages down the line.
You do need to slow him down, you don't want him to get bloat or something. Little and often might be inclined to make him wolf more. Some people on here try free-feeding, and could maybe advise on that.
I do feel your pain, OH's sister has a lab that is food obsessed, even loves drinking tea out of cups. She is feeding him what she eats, meat, pasta, rice and a big bone to slow him down.


----------



## EAST KENT (14 October 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Just keep an eye on him if he is eating anything and everything (stones etc) as that will cause blockages down the line.
You do need to slow him down, you don't want him to get bloat or something. Little and often might be inclined to make him wolf more. Some people on here try free-feeding, and could maybe advise on that.
I do feel your pain, OH's sister has a lab that is food obsessed, even loves drinking tea out of cups. She is feeding him what she eats, meat, pasta, rice and a big bone to slow him down.
		
Click to expand...

Labradors are actually waste disposal units disguised by a fur coat


----------



## Brownmare (14 October 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Just keep an eye on him if he is eating anything and everything (stones etc) as that will cause blockages down the line.
You do need to slow him down, you don't want him to get bloat or something. Little and often might be inclined to make him wolf more. Some people on here try free-feeding, and could maybe advise on that.
I do feel your pain, OH's sister has a lab that is food obsessed, even loves drinking tea out of cups. She is feeding him what she eats, meat, pasta, rice and a big bone to slow him down.
		
Click to expand...

I used to free feed our dogs - a lurcher who would never eat enough at each meal and a Jack Russell who was totally food obsessed. Starting off was terrifying: we put down at least 3 full bowls of kibble (to prevent guarding) and kept the water bowls brim full then sat back and watched. The lurcher took to it like a duck to water and never looked back but the JRT utterly gorged herself until she was seriously uncomfortable and actually groaning  and it took her about 10 days to settle down and realise the food wasn't going anywhere and she didn't have to eat it before Oscar got it all  This system worked really well for us for years but we stopped in the end because every time we went on hols they had to go back on meals and every time they went back to free feeding the JRT gorged again for a few days and her weight started to creep up 

Definitely try a bowl with raised bits to slow him down or even a treat ball so he only gets a few biscuits at a time. Also experiment with different kibble sizes.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (14 October 2010)

Thanks everyone, I started him on junior yesterday which has slightly bigger pieces. So far so good as he is chewing them. Thankfully there seems to be no blockage but I will keep an eye on what he puts in his mouth. My other Lab was not as mischievous as this one. I certainly have my hands full.


----------



## Alexart (15 October 2010)

I find putting quite a bit of warm water in with the biscuits, so it's sort of soupy - I don't soak them, helps to stop them bolting, one of my ridgebacks is a bolter and the water definitely slows him up as he has to drink most of it!!


----------

